# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  معلومات مفيدة ومهمة لجميع الأسهم المدرجة في السوق السعودي  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الطـبـيـب

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*   
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
بداية أرحب بكم وأهديكم هذا الجهد المتواضع الذي يسرني أن أخدم به إخواني المتداولين في البورصة (وأطلب منهم الدعاء).  
قمت بعمل هذه الصفحة للسوق السعودي للأوراق المالية والتي تحتوي على عدة معلومات وخدمات تهم المتداول في أسواق المال.  1- القيمة الدفترية لجميع الأسهم (تحديث دوري).
2- مكرر القيمة السوقية بالنسبة للقيمة الدفترية.
3- نسبة التداول اللحظي واليومي من رأس المال.
4- التداول اليومي على السهم هل هو تصريف (بيع) أم تجميع (شراء) ؟.
5- وهل السهم شرعي - أم غير شرعي (مباح أو غير مباح).
6- عدد الشركات المنخفضة، عدد الشركات المرتفعة، عدد الشركات التي لم تتداول.
7- ربحية السهم(تحديث دوري).
8- مكرر الربحية (ربحية السهم ÷ سعر السهم).
9- ترتيب الشركات حسب القطاع، وتبعا للتداول.
10- خاصية البحث عن الشركة من خلال الرمز أو اسم الشركة.
11- رابط جديد يعطيك يصنف تداول الشركات حسب الارتفاع أو الانخفاض.
12- التنسيق الذي يمكنك من متابعة أسهمك بشكل أسهل
13- الدعم والمقاومة لجميع الأسهم ونقطة الارتكاز ((للمضاربين)).
14- محفظة أسهم خاصة.
15- إمكانية اختيار أسهم لمتابعتها بصفحة مستقلة.
16- حساب تفسيخ السهم من الأرباح(منحة، نقدي، زيادة رأس المال).
17- أرشيف الأخبار والعديد من المعلومات.*رابط جدول مرتب حسب القطاعات* http://www.q8-one.com/ksa/index2.php  *رابط يفرز الشركات حسب التداول* http://www.q8-one.com/ksa/index3.php  *رابط الدعم والمقاومة* http://www.q8-one.com/ksa/index4.php  الجداول تقوم بتحديث نفسها كل دقيقة لجلب البيانات وتحديثها بشكل تلقائي 
معلومات تهم المتداول:  
القيمة الدفترية = إجمالي حقوق المساهمين ÷ عدد الأسهم المصدرة
إجمالي حقوق المساهمين = إجمالي الموجودات – إجمالي المطلوبات
فكلما زادت مطلوبات الشركة قلة حقوق المساهمين وقلة بذلك القيمة الدفترية. 
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
وشكرا لك
منقول

----------


## الطـبـيـب

للمتـــابعة

----------


## أبو البواسل

حياك الله

----------


## الطـبـيـب

الله يحيك يا طيب

----------


## ملكة999

جزاك الله خير

----------


## المهاجر 55

يسلموووووووو

----------


## ملك التوصيات

اخي هل يوجد منصة شارت للاسهم زي الفوركس في الاسهم السعودي ؟
واذا كان في منصه ارجو منك ان تعطني المنصه

----------


## الطـبـيـب

تم تحديث جميع المعلومات والأرقام  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## محمد سيف النصر محمد

تسلم علي هذة المعلومة

----------


## سهم المحبة

الله يجزاك الف خير

----------


## u.u.u.2020



----------

